# " Show Printable Version" feature



## Kesho (Jul 1, 2002)

Morrus,

Just a quick question about the "Show Printable Version" button that appears at the bottom of each viewed thread.

Currently it seems to only "show" page one of a thread, no matter which page you are on.  A few weeks back, it would show the entire thread (all pages) for easy printing.

Is this a change that happened on purpose or, perhaps, the unintentional result of another board programming change?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Kesho (Jul 3, 2002)

Howdy!

Pay no further attention to this problem...

I tried it again and found the links for each of the other pages in the upper right hand corner (plus a link for "all pages")...

I think I missed it because the "printable version" comes on my screen as white on white and other impossible to read combinations (I can see it fine if I select sections with the mouse)

I think that at one point the function defaulted at showing all of the pages of a thread and has since been changed.

As I said - no more problem - can deal happily with what we have!

Thanks!


----------

